# Ces fonctions de l'Apple Watch dont vous ne pouvez déjà plus vous passer!



## ft5777 (15 Mai 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pas mal de personnes ici semblent déçus de leur nouveau bijou, au point parfois de le revendre ou le renvoyer à Apple.

Personnellement, je suis très content de ma montre, et ça m'embêterai beaucoup de soudain ne plus l'avoir! J'ouvre ce topic pour recenser les fonctions de la montre dont vous ne pouvez déjà plus vous passer, celles qui font que vous en séparez vous fendrait le coeur... Pour moi :

- l'appli MacID : elle vient d'être mise à jour pour la montre et permet le déverrouillage de votre macbook par un simple tapotement sur votre montre. Ultra-pratique! Au travail, il me suffit de mettre mon macbook en veille, et quand je reviens, je touche mon trackpad pour rallumer l'écran et dans la seconde une alerte arrive sur ma montre, il me suffit de tapoter et voilà! mon macbook est déverrouillé  Plus besoin de taper de mot de passe toute la journée.

- Activité : très pratique, et forcément plus précise que l'iPhone puisque la montre est sans arrêt attachée au poignet

- Exercice : très pratique pendant un entrainement ou une marche pour voir sa progession directement sans avoir à sortir son téléphone de la poche

- Plans en marchant : un must pour se diriger, notamment en marchant dans une ville, avec les directions qui s'affichent au poignet. 

- Plans au volant : l'autre fois j'étais assis sur le siège passager avec une amie, que je dirigeais grâce à mon téléphone. Soudain quelqu'un m'appelle. Et ben ma montre m'a permis de continuer à diriger mon amie tout en parlant au téléphone en même temps. Surprise sympathique!

- Wunderlist : vraiment pratique pour faire ses courses et cocher ses articles directement sur le poignet plutôt que de faire ses courses avec son iPhone à la main.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2015)

"Se lever" qui te demande de te lever au moment où tu t'assoies après 15 mm passées debout !


----------



## Gillou75 (15 Mai 2015)

épatant, elle te dit aussi quand tu dois manger


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Mai 2015)

La liste de courses au poignet ça c'est un truc qui va me plaire, c'est vrai que l'iPhone à la main s'était devenu bien chiant. Et la liste papier c'est pas pour moi non plus.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> La liste de courses au poignet ça c'est un truc qui va me plaire, c'est vrai que l'iPhone à la main s'était devenu bien chiant. Et la liste papier c'est pas pour moi non plus.


Apple fait la promo de "Bring" que l'on peut consulter dans le "coup d’œil" mais je lui préfère "idealist" qui me parait plus pratique sans les pictogrammes. (j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de donner mon avis sur "Bring".)


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Mai 2015)

Merci pour l'info, j'ai ShoppingList depuis un bail et n'ai pas encore cherché ailleurs mais je suis pas fermé à l'idée de changer vu qu'elle me plait pas plus que ça


----------



## ft5777 (15 Mai 2015)

Je viens de tester Bring! et j'ai l'impression que ça fonctionne encore mieux que Wunderlist, qui reste un peu bugué encore [emoji3] ce sera ma nouvelle appli de liste de courses


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Je viens de tester Bring! et j'ai l'impression que ça fonctionne encore mieux que Wunderlist, qui reste un peu bugué encore [emoji3] ce sera ma nouvelle appli de liste de courses


Bring a quelques défauts:
- Si le dessin d'un achat n'est pas dans la base (et il en manque fatalement pas mal) la création de l'article déclinera un dessin en forme de lettre correspondant à la première lettre du produit.
- Si la dénomination du produit est assez longue la police diminuera afin de tout contenir sur une ligne (pas constaté de retour à la ligne) ce qui rend illisible certaines légendes.
Comme je l'écrivais plus haut l'idéal est une base que tu constitues toi même avec tes mots et tes précisions; les dessins ne servent à rien et ne sont pas pratiques au bout du compte. Par contre les couleurs des rayons/produits et leur positionnement dans l'ordre du magasin est une bonne chose.
A "Brings" je lui préfère "idealist" en attendant que d'autres soient "watchisées"


----------



## Vanton (15 Mai 2015)

Y a déjà un sujet qui s'appelle les "contents" de l'Apple Watch et qui n'a pas vraiment décollé...

Mais pour répondre, alors que j'ai revendu la mienne, Activité me manque un peu, j'aimais bien remplir mes cercles. Et son design me manque. J'aime beaucoup sa fonction bijou


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

J'adore finir les cercles, je ne le couche plus sans les avoir fermés...

Les notifications au boulot sont indispensables

Siri est vraiment efficace pour répondre aux sms, lancer des actions ou programmer des rdv ou des rappels..

Mais la fonction que je préfère, bizarrement... C'est la montre! J'avais oublié ce que c'était que d'avoir l'heure sans sortir l'iPhone, de pouvoir jeter un œil à son poignet rapidement pour avoir l'heure... De même, avoir un bel objet au poignet... 

Donc bizarrement, ce dont je ne pourrai plus me passer aujourd'hui, c'est l'aspect "Watch" plus que l'aspect "smart"


----------



## bubulle38 (17 Juin 2015)

Moi j'aime bien la fonction qui permet de prendre une photo avec sa watch, ça permet d'être également sur la photo et de faire de plus jolis selfi


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (17 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'adore finir les cercles, je ne le couche plus sans les avoir fermés...
> 
> Les notifications au boulot sont indispensables
> 
> ...



Comme toi je trouve vraiment agréable et indispensable de recevoir les notifications sur ma montre au boulot. C'est beaucoup plus discret en réunion que de passer son temps à sortir son téléphone. Ce n'est pas un gadget pour moi mais un vrai gain. C'est d'ailleurs très bien géré puisque la montre prend complètement le relai du téléphone. 

"Activité" motive pour se bouger un peu dans la journée, c'est un peu bête mais finir les cercles est un objectif. 

Enfin Siri est très utile et fonctionne bien, je suis même étonné de son utilisation, dans un endroit calme, c'est la seule limite. 

J'attends maintenant plus d'app compatibles pour exploiter pleinement la montre.


----------



## Yzelig (17 Juin 2015)

Juste pour reprendre, c'est quoi la meilleur app sur watch de liste de course: brings, idealist, shoppinglist, wunderlist... Autres...?


----------



## jacghit (6 Janvier 2016)

Depuis 48 heures, mon AW ne me donne plus la météo. Avez-vous le même problème ?


----------



## adixya (16 Janvier 2016)

Moi c'est le truc pour faire sonner l'iPhone et le retrouver, je trouve que c'est LA killer feature. 
Il y a aussi le fait de dire à Siri de me prévenir dans 8 minutes quand je fais cuire des pâtes.
Et le fait de changer de bracelet tous les jours, en fonction des envies, de la tenue, et du contenu sportif ou non prévu dans la journée.
Et les notifications messages et mails, discretos au boulot sans se faire griller à sortir le téléphone.

Pour le reste c'est plus mitigé.

Pour le reste je n'arrive jamais à finir le p***** de cercle bleu, alors maintenant ça me gave, je le désactive à la première notification de la journée tellement c'est frustrant alors que je fais plein de sport, 6h de cardio et 1h de body pump par semaine.
Même les jours de boulot je finis les cercles rouges et verts haut la main, mais il y a ce cercle bleu que je n'arrive pas à finir, arggggh !
Le dimanche, j'ai deux heures de cardio le midi, je dépense je ne sais combien de calories, genre 900 ou 1000 calories (je ne fais pas confiance au calcul de la watch qui me paraît un poil trop généreux aux alentours de 1200/1400 calories pour deux heures de cardio, c'est un peu beaucoup mais bon), je suis mort, je rentre chez moi, et j'ai cette p**** de watch qui me dit de lever mon gros c*l de feignasse une fois par heure parce que j'en ferais pas assez ?!??!
Ça me paraît tellement décalé, c'est juste absurde, même si je saisis bien le but original de la chose, qui est de lutter contre la sédentarité.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Janvier 2016)

Je ne comprend pas comment tu ne finis jamais ce cercle bleu... T'es assis toute la journée? Je le fini tous les jours sans effort aucun... Je met par contre un point d'honneur à finir tous les cercle chaque jour (objectif du rouge: 500 calories).


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2016)

C'est pas fait pour être facile hein 
Mais le cercle bleu c'est sur toute la journée que ça se gagne, il faut se lever au moins une fois par heure, c'est pas en fonction de l'exercice physique


----------



## Macounette (17 Janvier 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pas fait pour être facile hein
> Mais le cercle bleu c'est sur toute la journée que ça se gagne, il faut se lever au moins une fois par heure, c'est pas en fonction de l'exercice physique


Moi c'est celui que je finis le plus facilement. 

Sinon, après 3 semaines de watch, ce que j'aime le plus, c'est :

Les notifications. Bien dosées, elles sont très utiles.
Siri pour démarrer un minuteur, une recherche rapide, dicter une réponse à un message ou un mail… indispensable. Et ça  fonctionne rudement bien. En plusieurs langues qui plus est.
Le sport / la course à pied. L'app de base est très bonne et ne consomme pas beaucoup, je trouve. J'aime bien l'intégration avec Runtastic aussi.
Les différentes watchfaces. Combinées aux différents bracelets. J'en suis accro. 
Lifeline. C'est cool de dialoguer avec un petit astronaute via la watch ça fait vraiment science-fiction.  Pour mes moments de détente pendant la journée. J'espère qu'il y aura d'autres jeux dans le même genre. Jouabilité top sur une watch (hâte d'essayer Lifeline 2 et Lifeline 3)
Bring pour les courses, lorsque j'y vais seule, c'est vraiment plus facile de pousser le caddy et cocher ses courses directement depuis la Watch.
Pour le reste, je sais qu'elle n'est pas parfaite, loin de là, mais je me dis qu'il y a un sacré potentiel au niveau des apps, donc j'espère en découvrir d'autres tout aussi passionnantes.


----------



## fousfous (17 Janvier 2016)

Ah une accro de Lifeline ^^
Ce jeu c'est vraiment celui ou on peut avoir la meilleure immersion


----------



## Dead head (6 Février 2016)

Grâce à t5777 (1er post de ce fil), j'ai découvert MacID, et c'est devenu rapidement une fonction qui m'est très utile. J'utilise beaucoup également l'application de la RATP (pour connaître les horaires de mon bus), le minuteur, les notifications (et surtout celles de l'app Rappels), la météo, les iMessages et textos (bien plus pratiques et rapides que le téléphone quand on est, par exemple, en train de marcher) ainsi que l'app. Activité. Et quand il m'arrive de me rendre à pied dans un lieu que je ne connais pas, j'apprécie l'utilisation de Plans.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Février 2016)

- la montre en tant que telle. Je préfère le premier écran, mais le deuxième est bien aussi. 
- Fantastical 2
- les notifications
- Spark
- Activité
- Sleep++ pour mes pattern de sommeil (car je la porte la nuit aussi)
- le confort
- L'autonomie 

Je ne pense jamais revenir à une montre classique. Aussi simple que cela.


----------



## levaudois85 (10 Juillet 2016)

bonjour à tous, je vais donner mon top applications qui vont inclure aussi certaines de watch os 3.
comme je fais énormément de sport j'ai besoin du minuteur et le fait de l'avoir intégré sur le cadran principal c'est génial.
l'application migros(grande chaine de magasin en suisse) me permet de faire ma liste de course et l'avoir sur ma watch sans payer.
respiration: intégrée à watch os 3 est une super application, le fait qu'une appli nous rappelle de nous relaxer c'est con mais ca aide.
le top serait de pouvoir jumeler son swisspass à l'application SBBMobile, j'espère que dans un futur proche cela sera possible et la ca deviendra mon appli coup de cœur


----------



## Adrien B. (17 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi la fonction que je préfère c'est la montre finalement! J'adore changer les cadrans et leur couleur.
J'utilise beaucoup le minuteur et la météo. Ces deux fonctions sont directement accessibles grâce aux complications, très pratique!
Je suis étudiant, et l'app iStudiez me rappelle tous mes cours, sous la forme de notifications, d'une app, et d'un Coup d'oeil.
Sinon, les cercles d'activités sont vraiment bénéfiques, pas très sportif de base, je me donne du mal pour les compléter...
Et j'attends watchOS 3 avec impatience! Les quelques nouveaux cadrans sont sympas, et si les apps sont aussi rapides que dans la démo de la WWDC, je serai aux anges! J'ai hâte de tester Rappels aussi, même si j'utilise actuellement Wunderlist (malgré les lenteurs).


----------



## ValentBay (17 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Concernant l'Apple Watch, son utilité prend tout son sens lorsque l'on considère qu'elle est une réponse au problème qu'Apple a posé elle-même : les tailles d'écran des iPhones 6(S)/Plus. À mon sens lorsque l'on a une Apple Watch alors que l'on possède un iPhone 5S et antérieur, la Watch perd de son utilité. Je possède un 6S Plus depuis peu, et la Watch me paraît encore plus utile que lorsque je possédais un iPhone 6. 

- Concernant les fonctions dont je ne me sépare plus : répondre au téléphone en faisant la vaisselle est un pur bonheur. C'est d'un pratique. Je peux laisser l'iPhone/iPad en charge pendant ce temps. En fait, d'une manière générale pouvoir téléphone sans avoir les mains prises est un régale. Exemple du téléphone qui sonne durant le repas. Je vois d'un coup d'œil si ça a l'air important. Si ça l'est je réponds mais je garde les mains libres. (Cela peut tout à fait s'appliquer à la fonction SMS/Appli d'actualités). 

- Voir et répondre à un SMS ; ou même le simple fait de pouvoir voir rapidement s'il s'agit d'une urgence ou non, sans devoir sortir la phablette. Une fluidité vraiment agréable au quotidien. La fonction dictée, bien que demandant une certaine patience en cas de message un peu long, fonctionne à merveille pour les réponses rapides. On gagne en rapidité. 

- la fonction réveil. Demander en quelques mots à Siri de régler un réveil en quelques secondes en complément du mode table de nuit et pouvoir se coucher sur ses deux oreilles est d'une simplicité déconcertante. J'aime beaucoup le fait de pouvoir remplacer le réveil par la montre, d'autant plus avec le galet vendu par Apple. C'est cher mais très bien foutu. 

- le billet d'avion/train/bus au poignet. Une fonction plus pratique qu'indispensable, mais encore une fois : ne pas devoir sortir le gros pavé est juste cool.

- Enfin, sur un critère purement subjectif : l'objet High-tech/bijou. Je possède une Apple Watch acier avec bracelet maillons (ainsi que le milanais, et le cuir Marron en complément) et malgré son écran noir, que certains accusent de faire perdre son âme à la montre, j'aime vraiment beaucoup le design de cette montre qui reprend les bords d'écran arrondis des iPhone 6(S)/Plus. 

Enfin en remarque général : je ne supportais plus les sonneries de mes iDevices, mais je voulais être malgré tout être averti des notifications reçues. Le mode vibreur, si l'iPhone n'est pas sur soi, n'est pas assez perceptible (pour moi du moins). L'Apple Watch répond à ce problème : mes appareils n'émettent plus un seul son, seule l'Apple Watch m'avertie avec les vibrations distinctives. 

Voilà pour les fonctions qui m'ont fait acheter la Watch l'été dernier et dont je ne me passe plus. 

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## MrCubes64 (17 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part ce qui indispensable pour moi aujourd'hui ce sont les _notifications_ qui sont vraiment très utiles autant chez sois, qu'à l'extérieur. L'application native que j'aime bien c'est _Activité _qui est utile quand je vais faire une petite course, le principe des 3 ronds lui aussi est vraiment génial! Cela permet de se bouger plus tout simplement. La fonctionnalité qui permet de _gérer la musique_ de son iPhone ou de tout appareil connecté en Bluetooth est surement celle que j'utilise le plus 

Une autre application que j'aime beaucoup en tant qu'étudiant c'est l'application de ma banque _CBC_ qui permet de voir le solde de mon compte sans rentrer un code ou mot de passe (L'application est sécurisé vu que la seule chose qu'on peut y faire c'est regarder ce qui reste sur notre compte)


----------



## LucasMac (17 Juillet 2016)

1) les notifications : pouvoir regarder rapidement si c'est urgent ou non. Par ricochet, alors que jusqu'à maintenant je laissais les notifications par défaut pour toutes les applications, avec la montre je me suis rendu compte que certaines étaient inutiles ou en doublon (par exemple avoir celle de plusieurs quotidiens ou sites d'information qui bippent finalement toutes en même temps pour dire la même chose) et donc cela m'a poussé à faire du tri pour ne conserver que l'essentiel. 
2) consulter et répondre aux sms. (D'ailleurs point à améliorer en cas d'échec d'envoi d'un message impossible comme sur les autres appareil d'essayer de le renvoyer... Il faut en refaire un c'est dommage)
3) l'emploi du temps à porté d'un coup d'œil ...
4) la discrétion que la montre permet concernant la consultation des messages ou de l'emploi du temps quand on est en pleine réunion
5) le minuteur toujours au poignet... En cuisine, besoin de programmer un minuteur avec les mains pleines de farine? "Dis Siri" est c'est réglé. 
6) "Dis, Siri" en général est super pratique. Autant jamais je ne l'utilise sur mon téléphone car cela n'est pas "naturel", autant cela semble l'être avec la montre (effet K2000 ou inspecteur gadget peut être). 
7) musique au poignet. 
8) téléphone au poignet. Maintenant quand je suis en soirée, en concert, n'importe quel autre événement ou l'environnement est bruyant, que quelqu'un du groupe s'est égaré c'est moi qu'il appelle car il est sûr que je ne vais pas rater l'appel grâce aux vibrations au poignet alors que personne d'autre n'entendra ni ne sentira son téléphone vibrer. Plus simplement aussi, pouvoir prendre un appel rapidement et ensuite pouvoir se débarrasser les mains ou sortir le téléphone du fond d'une poche ou d'un sac pour continuer sur le téléphone. 

Points négatifs :
1) les mails... Tout simplement inutilisable  la grande majorité des mails sont au format html aujourd'hui  et la montre ne sait pas s'en débrouiller  c'est un vrai point noir. 
2) impossible de pouvoir réessayer d'envoyer un sms qui n'a pas été envoyé. 
3) grande dépendance au réseau... En campagne sans 3G avec simplement du edge les possibilités sont limitées... Dommage que Siri dépende autant des serveurs distants et n'exploite pas les resources disponibles dans nos iPhones pour des fonctions ou des commandes basiques...
4) l'absence d'indication du réseau mobile disponible!!! Quand on est souvent dans des zones de mauvaise couverture (il y en a encore beaucoup dès qu'on sort des villes!) c'est pénible d'essayer de faire quelque chose sur la montre, de voir que ça mouline, de finalement sortir l'iPhone pour se rendre compte que ça ne sert à rien d'insister car il n'y a pas de réseau...


----------



## ValentBay (17 Juillet 2016)

Excusez-moi pour le double post mais LucasMac a évoqué un point intéressant que j'utilise également beaucoup : l'emploi du temps accessible en 1 secondes avec pour moi indication de l'amphithéâtre dans lequel je dois me rendre, à quelle heure et avec quelle professeur. Un délice. 

Encore désolé pour le double post !


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juillet 2016)

Pour moi l'Apple Watch reste d'abord... une montre.
Quand quelqu'un me demande à quoi elle sert, je réponds : "elle donne l'heure". Comme un Swatch à 35€ ou une Baume & Mercier à 5000€ !
Deux fonctions très appréciables : 
- les notifications en général (sms, mails, calendrier)
- le calendrier
Pour moi il ne manque qu'une app "Rappels", manque qui sera corrigé sur watchOS 3


----------



## bernard07200 (18 Juillet 2016)

Minuteur, Rappels, iMessages. Pour l'essentiel.


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2016)

Après un an d'utilisation, j'apprécie toujours autant :
- les notifications de Rappels (et suis impatient de voir l'app arriver sur la montre) ;
- l'app. Activités ;
- les textos ;
- Plan, quand je suis à pied dans une ville que je ne connais pas ;
- l'app. RATP pour les horaires de mon bus :
- le réglage pour me mettre en Ne pas déranger ;
- l'app. MacID (dans l'attente de la fonction mise en place par Apple, qui sera plus pratique puisque je n'aurais plus besoin de réveiller mon mbp de sa veille et de le déverrouiller).


----------



## ft5777 (20 Septembre 2016)

LucasMac a dit:


> Points négatifs :
> 
> 4) l'absence d'indication du réseau mobile disponible!!! Quand on est souvent dans des zones de mauvaise couverture (il y en a encore beaucoup dès qu'on sort des villes!) c'est pénible d'essayer de faire quelque chose sur la montre, de voir que ça mouline, de finalement sortir l'iPhone pour se rendre compte que ça ne sert à rien d'insister car il n'y a pas de réseau...



Concernant ton point négatif 4 il y a l'appli NetWatch qui permet de voir l'état du réseau capté par l'iPhone ainsi que la batterie de l'iPhone sur la Watch.


----------



## Somchay (30 Septembre 2016)

Essayée et adopté, moi non plus je ne reviendrai plus à une montre classique !
- suivi colis: notification de chaque endroit qu'atteint le colis, du postage jusqu'à la réception
- notification de tout mouvement sur mon compte bancaire, retrait, paiement CB, virement...
- reception d'appel lorsque je suis en pleine cession de pêche aux leurres, les pieds dans l'eau ! Le téléphone reste ainsi dans sa pochette étanche, dans le sac (j'ai bousillé un iPhone 5s en répondant à un appel urgent une fois déjà...)
- tri des emails entre ceux que je dois vraiment regarder en sortant l'iPhone, voir répondre, et tous les autres directement mis à la corbeille...
- meteo

Et depuis quelques jours avec OSwatch 3: rappel en utilisant Siri, Siri rappelle moi dans une heure de sortir les poubelles (avant que mon épouse rentre) et ca marche super bien !


----------



## Larme (1 Octobre 2016)

Au bout de deux semaines (je l'ai achetée le samedi de la sortie).
• La montre, comme certains l'ont indiqué, c'est sa première utilisation. Je n'en avais plus depuis quelques temps, et c'est bête mais ça me manquait, toujours à sortir son téléphone, etc.
• Le tri des notifications, comme beaucoup, regarder rapidement ce qui est urgent ou non. J'ai déjà un tri, certaines de mes notifs n'apparaissent pas dans le centre de notifications en locké, ni ne s'affiche, mais uniquement dans le centre de notification en mode déverrouillé, mais avec tous ces mails, et messages, c'est pratique au boulot. J'aime juste prendre connaissance de l'information (SMS, mail, etc) et la traiter sur le champ/plus tard en fonction de son importance. Après tout, j'fais parti de la génération connectée, du coup, j'ai un peu ce besoin de savoir ce qu'il se passe sans avoir nécessairement à sortir mon téléphone.
• Le côté Activité, c'est très sympa, les rappels pour se relever un peu, ça m'force à bouger plus.
• La météo rapidement pour savoir si j'dois prendre un parapluie.
• Le côté plan, je ne l'utilise pas vraiment, j'utilise déjà mes écouteurs sur mon iPhone pour me faire guider via le GPS.

Maintenant, il me reste à découvrir d'autres apps sympas.


----------



## death_denied (12 Janvier 2017)

Certains parlent dans leurs commentaires de la liste de course sur l'apple watch et je voulais vous poser une question:
Pour ma part, avec ma femme on utilise, sur nos iPhones, l'application Rappels avec laquelle on s'est créé une liste de courses qui se synchronise. Comme ça chacun rempli de son côté la liste (et l'organise) et le premier qui est au magasin peut cocher ce qu'il a acheté. Est ce que l'application rappels est disponible sur l'apple watch et est ce que l'on peut l'utiliser comme sur iPhone pour faire une liste de courses (au moins pour cocher) ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Janvier 2017)

Oui. Rappel est sur  watch. Depuis iOS 10 si je ne dis pas de bêtise


----------



## death_denied (12 Janvier 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Oui. Rappel est sur  watch. Depuis iOS 10 si je ne dis pas de bêtise


Merci pour la réponse, mais est ce que l'on peut utiliser comme check-list?


----------



## fousfous (12 Janvier 2017)

Oui tu peux cocher directement sur la watch


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (4 Février 2017)

Fantastical est enfin réactif sur AppleWatch!!!!!


----------

